# First home grooming is finished...



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The first picture is before and the rest are after. She looks a little chopped in places, but all in all, I don't think I did too badly. And she is very cooperative. The clippers didn't bother her at all. *

*So, I figure I can do her every other time. She doesn't like her front feet done, so that was a hassle. Also, I was afraid to do in between the paw pads with the clippers, but I clipped it pretty close with the blunt nosed small scissors. And, now I can see her pretty eyes again..*

*I had fun doing this and she got a treat afterward.*

*Also, after I took these pictures I went back over face a little..*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So very cute.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

great job for the first time:thumbsup: Each time you'll do better as will used to clippers


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> great job for the first time:thumbsup: Each time you'll do better as will used to clippers


I was surprised at how easy they cut. I need to get some curved scissors...that will help also. I'm no longer afraid of the clippers...that was my biggest worry. Thank you again for them.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

She looks great, such a good girl!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

You did a great job! She looks adorable!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

She looks awesome! :wub:
Her face has cleared up so much; it's so white!
Good job mom :aktion033:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy, I Love your Way* You Just Jump in and Do it. Well Its Working. This Is Great You Will Master this in no time.*
*Ill Fly out and You do Yogi**
*Great Job!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Nancy, I Love your Way* You Just Jump in and Do it. Well Its Working. This Is Great You Will Master this in no time.*
> *Ill Fly out and You do Yogi**
> *Great Job!!!!!!!!*


*I'm waiting..where are ya!?? LOL*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I need to keep trimming away the stained fur on her face and feet, but it is much less than it was before and the new growth is white.*

*When I clipped the nails, I just did the end of the curve...I didn't dare go any further...*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Nancy you did a good job 

I don't use clippers on my two's legs.... they hate them. So I hand scissor legs and feet and faces.... and then use the clipper for bodies and necks

Just an idea.

Her groomer might do the same. You should ask her


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> Nancy you did a good job
> 
> I don't use clippers on my two's legs.... they hate them. So I hand scissor legs and feet and faces.... and then use the clipper for bodies and necks
> 
> ...


*That's what I did. The clippers on the body and belly only. Oh, and the butt on which I took a bit too much off..but it will grow back...LOL Looks a little naked..LOL*

*I scissored the feet, legs, ears, and face...*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL Poor Mia! Baboon butt! ... happens to us all. You'll get the hang of how much to take off ... just keep her booty out of the sun for now!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Good job, brave Mommy. She's adorable.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> LOL Poor Mia! Baboon butt! ... happens to us all. You'll get the hang of how much to take off ... just keep her booty out of the sun for now!


Yeah, I did the baboon butt thing....but it will grow back quickly and I'll know the next time, not to take so much off...LOL


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a great job!!! Mia really looks cute with her new haircut.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Great job! I cut my M&M's butt close to baboon butt on purpose so that it stays nice and clean.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She's stunning


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I think you did a FABULOUS job!!! She looks great!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Nancy, you did a fabulous job. I tried this once on one of my wheaten and they were embarrassed to go outside! Forget the poop business, I think you found a new career.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thanks everybody. Now, that I'm over my initial nervousness, I can concentrate on getting better each time.*


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nancy, you did a fantastic job. Nobody would believe it was your first time. Mia looks great!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Good job, I'm afraid to even try. Guess that is why Ben is in full coat. I shave the foot pads and trim his hair when it starts to trip him otherwise I don't dare do anything else. I'm so impressed with all of the home groomers on here.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Definitely a good job for your first time! I'd be embarrassed to show pics of mine, lol! Keep practicing and you'll be a pro in no time! 

I scissor legs and face too, as, I believe do most groomers. Too many bony areas to use the clippers. The rounded scissors are great, as are the blending shears.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well done!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Definitely a good job for your first time! I'd be embarrassed to show pics of mine, lol! Keep practicing and you'll be a pro in no time!
> 
> I scissor legs and face too, as, I believe do most groomers. Too many bony areas to use the clippers. The rounded scissors are great, as are the blending shears.


*Are blending shears the same as thinning shears??? *


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Are blending shears the same as thinning shears??? *


Yes, Nancy. They are for the most part. Thinning shears come in different sizes (spaces between the teeth). The ones most people on here use are blending shears with more teeth and less space between the teeth. 

Kudos on taking up grooming! It's so scary but exciting at the same time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

